
Followup Questions to Strategic SEO for Startups - wglb
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/followup-questions-to-strategic-seo-for-startups/
======
patio11
Answered on my blog, since it got lengthy and I wanted to do pretty
formatting.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/25/followup-questions-
for-s...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/25/followup-questions-for-
strategic-seo-for-startups/)

~~~
pchristensen
Thanks Patrick!

